# Straw Hat waiting thread



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Meet Cinderella, first Doe to make me pull my hair out in 2017. Lost plug January 1st! Oh I thought she would have kidded by now!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Beretta is due around February 22nd and loses goo every day! Lol she will be a first freshener.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Tessla my lamancha (great for bottle babies) due around February 22nd as well.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oooo, another waiting thread to follow  Nice girls! Happy Kidding :smile:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck they look great. I hope Cinderella kids for you soon.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

No babies yet. Cinderella is a first freshener. Last night I thought maybe she was going to start some labor. She would let me pet her then back up in a corner and cry. Then, every time I checked the monitor she was asleep! Ugh!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What dates was she exposed to the buck? Looks like she could have a few more weeks to go to me!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

According to my calculator this is the last possible week she would be due. That's two heat cycles with one buck. Unless she snuck in with another buck which I doubt. Her udder is fuller today.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is Tulip. She will be a first freshener boer doe. I love how unique she is and can't wait to see what she has. I have no clue when she is due. I am just watching for signs. Lol She was in with a buck but I never saw her go into heat and never saw her covered. Sigh...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Luck! Tulip is adorable!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Still no kids on the farm except for human ones! My Anatolian had a litter of pups Friday night though, so we have seen some action. 11 Anatolian/Pyrenees's


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations my German Shorthair Pointer is due Tuesday. She has had 9, 10 and 6 in the past so excited to see what she will have this time. I would love to get a pyrenees


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Any changes yet?
(I can't wait for baby pics, I keep checkin' the waitin' threads) :lol:


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks. Still no kids :hair: 
You would think my little Nigerian would have popped some out. Look at this pic!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Funny thing.
I heard of a farm called Straw Hat Kiko's


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I wouldn't mind some cute puppy pictures to hold me over


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Haha that is funny. And Lisalisa here is a cute pup. She is really fat and has lots of patches.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

strawhatboers said:


> Haha that is funny. And Lisalisa here is a cute pup. She is really fat and has lots of patches.
> View attachment 114256


OMG!!! Is that her little tongue sticking out? She looks like she's in milk coma I love that!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy kidding! Your lil Nigerian looks quite close to me


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, she stays in a milk coma.  fat and happy puppy


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

My Nigerian is holding onto her kids too. Ugh!!!!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Cinderella has a tighter udder today. What do y'all think??


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Beretta is due around the 22nd but her teats are really filling.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

They are looking close!:wink: How are their ligaments?


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Cinderella still has her ligaments, but Beretta is really loosened up. I almost don't feel hers. We have a Valentine banquet at church tonight, so I will be putting them in stalls and watching on the camera.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooo, thats a good sign! I hope you have adorable baby goaties soon  Happy Kiddin' :baby:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

:lol: When I first typed ^^ that in, it said baby goalies! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Hahaha that's funny. My Nigerian is acting crazy! She hasn't done this with her last pregnancies. She is aggressive today and likes to smell the other does urine and lip curl. She is due Friday. Anyone else have a Doe do this???


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

This is Beretta today. Sorry the barn is a mess. We got a heavy rain this morning and now it needs a good cleaning again...sigh. She is due in a week


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

strawhatboers said:


> Hahaha that's funny. My Nigerian is acting crazy! She hasn't done this with her last pregnancies. She is aggressive today and likes to smell the other does urine and lip curl. She is due Friday. Anyone else have a Doe do this???


I have a LaMancha who is about 6 weeks bred and she was doing that yesterday. They are such weirdos!

Hope you have babies soon! (Play with puppies while you wait!)


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

They are weird sometimes. She is the only one doing it as far as I know. I have her put up in her stall for the night so she can't terrorize everybody.  sheesh the hormones are raging out in the barn. 
The pups are cracking their eyes a little!! Yippee!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

strawhatboers said:


> View attachment 114445
> 
> This is Beretta today. Sorry the barn is a mess. We got a heavy rain this morning and now it needs a good cleaning again...sigh. She is due in a week


Ugh my doe was doing that stretch push thing quite a bit today, but ligs still pretty darn hard lol I have no idea when she is due though. Pretty sure she shouldn't go past the first though but she could go over I guess lol


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Nigerian delivered two bucks!! 







I had to pull them. First one was huge and had his head turned back, then she started pushing the second one at the same time. Welcome to kidding for me!!! :sweat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks. One down, ten to go!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Tulip, my white headed doe, had a single buckling. I almost couldn't get him out. She was narrow and he was wide in the shoulder for her. It was funny because she just laid down like she normally does to "tan" and started pushing. I was shocked! I I didn't think it would be her today!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your cuties! they sure are playing games with you this year!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks! Yes they are! Cinderella keeps laying down and getting back up today. I am hanging around to keep an eye on her.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute! I love the markings on the 1st one's face!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Woah I have had a crazy couple of days! 4 does kidded in two days


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Cinderella doe







Cinderella buck


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

More pics to come!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Beretta's buckling (she had a Doe too but she passed a few hours after birth )







Reba's buckling







Tessla my lamancha had a doeling! I have my first LaBoer baby!! Finally another Doe!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------

